# Movies That Make You Want To Kill Yourself



## YvetteJeannine (Mar 3, 2007)

_*Are there any movies in your movie-watching repertoir that make you SO depressed by the time they're over, that you'd rather fall into a hole and die??

I've got a few...These movies are so depressing, they caused me to be upset for literally DAYS...

Here's mine...Anybody else get 'em...?  Please; feel more than free to add...so I don't feel like I'm the only one....


House Of Sand And Fog:  Ahhh, yes...This one really takes the cake...If you haven't seen it, don't bother...I too wanted to kill myself after this was done...My husband felt the same way...So much so, that he has vowed to never watch a Jennifer Connely movie again.

Requiem For A Dream: Does Jennifer Connely actively look for these kinds of scripts? Thankfully my husband didn't see this with me (We first saw the above movie, and then we saw her in "Dark Water".  Matthew was so depressed, that's when he banned Jennifer Connely)...Don't get me wrong; I thought the directing, acting, screenplay, and artistic style were all WONDERFUL in "Requiem"..And this movie definetly fulfills the mission it set out to...It's just....Damn.  15 minutes after this one ended, I was still in shock.  I had to manually close my mouth.

Legends Of The Fall:






  Is there anything left to say?  I believe this is the singularly most depressing movie I have EVER seen.  It's been out for like, what...15 years now?  I just saw it for the first time this past summer...It was on today...I flipped past it so fast, I think my head spun...I will NEVER have the inclination to watch this again. I wish somebody warned me about it the first time.  For DAYS after watching this movie, I *still* had that ache in my chest and stomach (ya'll know 
"the ache")...I felt like *I* had personally lost the greatest love of my life...I guess I should give it kudos for that...for that is truly the mark of a film well made. I guess the filmakers achieved a kind of success...Still, I wish I'd never seen it.  Could a film GET any more bleak??


Well, that's it for now.  Any of you lovely ladies wanna share?*_


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 4, 2007)

These Movies:

- *Requiem for a Dream* - Disturbing and depressing.
- *Dancer in the Dark* - just too sad... very sad indeed.

I think that's all for me


----------



## eastsidesunset (Mar 4, 2007)

Dead Man Walking- I cannot get through this. It rips my heart to shreds.

Hotel Rwanda- Just...heartbreaking.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_These Movies:

- *Requiem for a Dream* - Disturbing and depressing.
- *Dancer in the Dark* - just too sad... very sad indeed.

I think that's all for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 4, 2007)

Schindler's List- For obvious reasons
Lost In Translation- It was sad to me that there wasn't a happy or happier ending
The Virgin Suicides- Something about the entire film was so haunting
Bastard Out of Carolina- The heartbreak of how the mother is. The fact it's based upon a true story really disturbs me

There are movies that make me sad, but those would be the worst for me.


----------



## Holly (Mar 4, 2007)

Requiem for a Dream for sure.

I loved it, but damn was it ever powerful. And like YvetteJeannine it took me about 15min after the movie to get out of shock.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 4, 2007)

Schiendlers List- obvious reason
About Schmidt- it was supposed to be a comedy but it was horrible because it came out a year after my mom had blood clots and a big problem with my mom it paralleled and it was horrible.
Grave of the Fireflies- about Hiroshima. So sad after the bomb dropped. It made me sick

there are a few more but those are the ones that stick out the most


----------



## mzcelaneous (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree, Requiem for a Dream is definitely one. Even hearing the theme music gives me the chills. 

Schiendler's list - well, I'm sure we all know why.

Thirteen - only because I'm a mother of a daughter and I hope and pray to the powers that be, that she does not end up like them.


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 4, 2007)

life is beautiful - i LOVE this movie but the ending is way too sad for me to deal with.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 4, 2007)

Pretty much any movie that centers it's theme on the Halocaust will eat me up.  Especially after visiting some of the concentration camps.

I agree on the two Jennifer Connelly movies as well.  Requiem and House of Sand and Fog really aren't "feel good movies".  The only thing that makes House of Sand and Fog somewhat less depressing is that I love Ben Kingsley and Shohreh Aghdashloo.  Shohreh is a great actor, so beautiful and I love the sound of her voice.  Very soothing.  If she made a CD of her reading the phone book I would buy it just to relax too!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Mar 4, 2007)

_Thought of a few more....*

Mystic River 

21 Grams

Leaving Las Vegas

Million Dollar Baby*_

_*Legends Of The Fall* __still takes the cake for me, though..._.


----------



## aquarius11 (Mar 5, 2007)

_*Legends Of The Fall* __still takes the cake for me, though..._.


OMG!  Legends Of The Fall...my all-time favorite movie.  Sad, indeed.  But awesome, awesome movie.  Love Brad Pitt's character in this film.  And good grief, can that man get any hotter?  *drools*

Oh yeah, and Mystic River...yes, YvetteJeannine, you are right on this one...another movie that leaves you feeling...empty.  Ugh.  Good movie, though.  Just very sad.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 5, 2007)

Requiem For A Dream, yeah
Donnie Darko really fucks me up...you spend the whole time trying to understand the damn thing, and then that ending...and the song, my God.
parts of Monster's Ball really just destroyed me for life; there's too much tragedy in that film.  And watching BBT nail Halle Berry..well...'nough said.
Alpha Dog (not only was it a waste of $10) I actually cried at the climax of.  I still feel bad for the way it ended up, although I probably should have known better since it was based on a true story, which I read.


----------



## medusalox (Mar 5, 2007)

Life is Beautiful. I can't ever watch it again, seriously.

And of course, Requiem for a Dream. It's also one of my favorites, so I watch it a lot, but I cry like a fool every time. 

And although it's not particularly depressing, I prefer to turn off Moulin Rouge before Satine dies. It's better that way, and I don't cry.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 5, 2007)

Requiem for a dream... there may be other sad and depressing movies out there, but nothing has topped this one yet for me. I felt like crawling into a hole. I didn't cry or anything, but it disturbed me more than anything. 

oh god, and Dancer in the Dark... I was sobbing so hard on that one!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Mar 5, 2007)

_Here's one more to add to the list:

*Jeremiah Johnson
*
For those of you whom have not seen it, it's a Robert Redford movie (made in the '70's)..It's set in the mid-late 1800's and it's about a man that decides to leave the world behind and go into the Sierra mountains to hunt and trap for furs...Of course, when he gets up there, life is a lot harder than he'd anticipated..He has run-in's with some very angry Native Americans, and many other adventures befall him. It's a very good film...The ending is just so harsh..but I suppose it's a very accurate depiction of what life was like for those people; especially the hunters and trappers...I've heard it was supposed to be based on a real person...
_


----------



## GreekChick (Mar 6, 2007)

"The Hours"....the music, the script, the "window" scene...'nough said. I've watched it like 100 times until now, and EVERY SINGLE TIME, I waste an entire Kleenex box


----------



## Katja (Mar 6, 2007)

*Requiem and House of Sand and Fog both are depressing movies.  Requiem is on my Top 3 for cinematography.  I thought the acting in both were superb.

There's just an eery haze left in the room after watching these movies, but it's beautiful at the same time.

American Beauty and American History X deliver the same type of feeling, just on a slightly different level.  It just so happens that these are favorites of mine.

Mulholland Drive is just weird. *


----------



## Katura (Mar 6, 2007)

I love Requiem for a Dream..It's a favorite of mine...but it is pretty depressing.

Donnie Darko...the whole movie left me confused and unsure. I don't know, weireded me out.

I havent seen it in awhile but Solaris. Th e whole thing about his dead wife appearing but it really not being her and basically driving him crazy...

Hotel Rwanda. Made me sick to know this was true.


----------



## aziza (Mar 6, 2007)

*Hotel Rwanda* with Don Cheadle . I was practically sobbing. Films of actual events hit me so darn _hard. _

And I've never seen Requiem for a Dream...I'm going to watch it tonight though.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 6, 2007)

I can only think of 2 right now "Wet Hot American Summer" - so stupid, didn't even finish it and "House of the Dead" walked out in the middle of it at the theatre...not from it being scary - from it being so ridiculous!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Mar 6, 2007)

THE LAST KISS. 
Christ, a movie has never done that to me before in my life. It was just horrifying to me, and saying that everybody cheats in their relationships but you just accept it and move on. THIS MOVIE MADE ME WANT TO DIE.


----------



## Monica (Mar 7, 2007)

I love Requiem For A Dream but it always leaves me with a sick feeling in my stomach, it's just as disturbing today as it was when I first watched it. If my life resembled that of Jennifer Connelly's character, yes, it would make me want to kill myself.


----------



## Kiseki (Mar 7, 2007)

For me, it would be:

"Requiem for a Dream"

"Pan's Labyrinth"


----------



## KAIA (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbrookecorex* 

 
_THE LAST KISS. 
Christ, a movie has never done that to me before in my life. It was just horrifying to me, and saying that everybody cheats in their relationships but you just accept it and move on. THIS MOVIE MADE ME WANT TO DIE._

 
This movie is a remake of an italian film called "l'ultimo baccio" which means the same thing, and yeah i had the same feeling , after watching it i ended up sooooo pissed!!!!!!!

Alright back to the topic, i would say "amores perros" with Gael Garcia Bernal (my love lol) it made me feel depressed.


----------



## miss_lacey (Mar 8, 2007)

i love requiem for a dream

elephant-that movie seemed so real, the end just terrified me. i felt like i was in that room with them. 

donnie darkco- i like it, but it really gets me thinking and i get all weirded out after i watch it.

rest stop- ugh. dumb movie, but the one part that bothered me was when the guy tells her to shoot him in the head, and she does... and all of a sudden he opens his eyes and says shoot me again u missed!!!..omg chills eeeew


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 8, 2007)

the movie "stay" depressed me, but i really liked it at the same time. it wasn't a super popular movie. Did anyone else see this?
and lost in translation was amazing. a little depressing (b/c i feel like s.johnanson's character all the time) but good and so real at the same time. one of my favorites


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 8, 2007)

It isn't a movie, but there's this TV show called Cold Case. It's on CBS at 9 (I think) on Sundays. Some of the episodes are the most depressing things you'll see. The premise is that these Philly detectives somehow get some clue that'll help solve a murder case that was considered cold. They go back, interviewing all the people who knew/were affected by the death of the person. You get flashbacks from the people's memories (there's usually an older/younger version of each character.) It's very interesting. I usually don't cry at TV shows, but this one almost always gets me. At the end, when the case has been solved, they show the people affected in different places, and the victim either looking at one of the detectives or someone they loved. 

I think the saddest one I saw was this woman who awakens from a coma after she and her daughter (the daughter died) were found on the street, having fallen out of a window. She was afraid of her daughter getting taken away by Children Services, because the man was a child molester. I forget why she was in danger of that, but I think it was because she was poor and maybe a drug addict. It turned out that she threw herself from the window with her daughter the night she thought the man was going to take the kid away. The man wasn't visiting her, though, but some friend of hers bringing leftover food from the pizza parlor where he worked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. It was so sad when the woman realized what had happened.


----------



## Calhoune (Mar 8, 2007)

Movies I cried to:

Donnie Darko 
The Butterfly Effect 
Schindler's List
Boys Don't Cry 
Finding Neverland 
Brokeback Mountain
Lilja 4-ever

And yeah Oprah always makes me cry... ><
What can I say, I guess I cry alot :X


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh I have to include The Laramie Project, Brokeback Mountain and Boys Don't Cry to my list also.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 8, 2007)

'Mars Attacks' made me want to kill myself.  Mostly because it was the singularly worst movie ever made, I paid money to watch it and DH and I were with friends who liked it, so we couldn't leave.  Does that count?


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_'Mars Attacks' made me want to kill myself.  Mostly because it was the singularly worst movie ever made, I paid money to watch it and DH and I were with friends who liked it, so we couldn't leave.  Does that count?_

 
and jurassic parks 2 &3!!!!!! lol


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Mar 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_'Mars Attacks' made me want to kill myself.  Mostly because it was the singularly worst movie ever made, I paid money to watch it and DH and I were with friends who liked it, so we couldn't leave.  Does that count?_

 

_*





Well, technically it's about movies that are SOOO sad they make you wanna die...but MAC_WHORE, since it is you, I'll have to 'let' it count
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## redambition (Mar 10, 2007)

21 grams.

FANTASTIC movie, but leaves you feeling sad, sick and depressed afterwards.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*





Well, technically it's about movies that are SOOO sad they make you wanna die...but MAC_WHORE, since it is you, I'll have to 'let' it count
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
Ahhh thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was just being a smartie!  Just funnin' around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. I miss your broken keyboard with the cockney accent!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_......but leaves you feeling sad, sick and depressed afterwards._

 
Wow, I am on my way to Blockbuster!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 21, 2007)

any straight-to-dvd sequels ie save the last dance 2. soo painful! theres a reason it didnt show in cinemas.


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 2, 2007)

Schindler's List.  I get very teary-eyed thinking about this movie.  It is very very painful to watch.  Especially the part with the little girl in red.  SOOOO sad.


----------

